# [postfix] Multi IP Konfiguration / DNS Reverse Lookup



## Jo_ (15. Feb. 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe erfolgreich eine Postfix Multi-IP-Konfiguration auf einem Mailserver installiert, habe jetzt aber ein Problem mit dem DNS Reverse Looup!

Warum? 

Es geht um einen (Linux) Server, auf dessen Interface eth0 ich zwei IP-Adressen gebunden habe: x.x.x.121 und x.x.x.193

Im Postfix gibt es nun zwei SMTP-Dienste, die auf ihre jeweilige Adresse hören, also einen für .121 und einen für .193. 

Der Dienst auf .193 ist für alle eingehenden Mails, die gründlich auf Viren und SPAM untersucht werden. 

Der Dienst auf der .121 ist für alle ausgehenden Mails. Da nur SASL authentifizierte Nutzer hierüber Mails versenden können, findet keine Überprüfung der Mails statt. Das ist so gewollt, da es häufiger zu "False Positives" gekommen ist und Mails trotz vollständiger Viren- und Spam-Freiheit einfach nicht versendet wurden.

Es gibt einen MX-Eintrag für die Domain (mx.mydomain.com) 

Wo liegt jetzt das Problem? Einige Mailserver (z.B. der von Kabel Deutschland) machen nun für die eingehenden eMails einen DNS Lookup. Dieser zeigt natürlich auf die .193, die Mail kam aber von der .121.

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man das lösen kann? Die Konfig bekomme ich dann vermutlich selbst hin. *Mir fehlt der Lösungsansatz.*

Die Nummer mit dem SPF-Eintrag habe ich schon. Trotzdem lehnen einige Fremd-Server die Mails ab.

Viele Grüße
Jo


----------



## Till (16. Feb. 2012)

Das Problem löst man meist mittels smtp_bind_address Direktive in Postfix:

Postfix Configuration Parameters

Danns endet er alle Emails über die dort angegebene IP.


----------

